# Prolapse lacrimal gland



## lgrogan (Sep 1, 2009)

Any advise/comments on the following question would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.

Can anyone help out with the correct CPT code for repairing a prolapsed lacrimal gland?  Basically, the physician performed an orbitotomy and suspended the prolapse lacrimal gland from the inner aspect of the periosteum of the frontal bone with double arm 5-0 vicryl.  

I am leaning toward 68899-Unlisted procedure, lacrimal system.  Any thoughts? Thanks.


----------

